# Help and advice on relocating to Spain!



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

Myself and my husband are looking at relocating to Spain. We were thinking of buying an RV and coming across to have a look around, any advice would be much appreciated. Maybe looking at Almeria ? Also do we bring a car from Uk or buy in Spain ?:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its best to buy a car in Spain to avoid the costs and stresses of matriculation. As for using an RV, roads and streets in Spain are very narrow, so altho you should be alright on the motorways and the main roads, it may limit you if you venture into the country or towns.

Good luck with you adventure

Jo xx


----------



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

lisa said:


> Myself and my husband are looking at relocating to Spain. We were thinking of buying an RV and coming across to have a look around, any advice would be much appreciated. Maybe looking at Almeria ? Also do we bring a car from Uk or buy in Spain ?:clap2:


Hi thanks for that Jo,
You have been in Spain for a few years now, was it worth the move? Do you enjoy the life out there is it better than the UK ?
I know what you mean about an RV but we are so unsure of where we want to be. We have 3 dogs so would love to be near some nice beaches but don't want the hussell bussell of lots of night clubs etc! We enjoy some night life don't get me wrong but I think you know what I mean. 
We have 2 sons that will visit quite often and maybe once we are settled come out later. I would just like a nice house with a pool, nice restaurants, nice beaches and lovely scenery. Any surgestions? We have looked at Albox and Cantoria but not sure of what these areas are like!

Thanks again,

Lisa x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lisa said:


> Hi thanks for that Jo,
> You have been in Spain for a few years now, was it worth the move? Do you enjoy the life out there is it better than the UK ?
> I know what you mean about an RV but we are so unsure of where we want to be. We have 3 dogs so would love to be near some nice beaches but don't want the hussell bussell of lots of night clubs etc! We enjoy some night life don't get me wrong but I think you know what I mean.
> We have 2 sons that will visit quite often and maybe once we are settled come out later. I would just like a nice house with a pool, nice restaurants, nice beaches and lovely scenery. Any surgestions? We have looked at Albox and Cantoria but not sure of what these areas are like!
> ...


Hhhhhmmmm, I love living in Spain, but its not as easy as I thought it would be. One thing you need to know is that dogs arent allowed on the beaches here and most of the coasts/sea fronts have their fair amount of night clubs, bars and tourist stuff! I went to Torremolinos last night for a stroll and it was heaving, altho the atmosphere was lovely! I think most coasts are like that this time of year

First thing we thought about when we moved here was things we had to be near - a good airport. Then we looked at the coasts, but things are hectic there in the summer and more expensive, so moved inland a bit. You should come out for maybe a couple of weeks. Find a base that you think you'll like and drive out from there and look around. Or google maps may give you an idea fo what places look like?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hhhhhmmmm, I love living in Spain, but its not as easy as I thought it would be. One thing you need to know is that dogs arent allowed on the beaches here and most of the coasts/sea fronts have their fair amount of night clubs, bars and tourist stuff! I went to Torremolinos last night for a stroll and it was heaving, altho the atmosphere was lovely! I think most coasts are like that this time of year
> 
> First thing we thought about when we moved here was things we had to be near - a good airport. Then we looked at the coasts, but things are hectic there in the summer and more expensive, so moved inland a bit. You should come out for maybe a couple of weeks. Find a base that you think you'll like and drive out from there and look around. Or google maps may give you an idea fo what places look like?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo,
Can the dogs not go on ANY beach? Not fair they love going on the beach. Where do you take your dogs? ( Look at your photos , you have a lovely family).

Lisa xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lisa said:


> Hi Jo,
> Can the dogs not go on ANY beach? Not fair they love going on the beach. Where do you take your dogs? ( Look at your photos , you have a lovely family).
> 
> Lisa xx


Thank you, my family are lovely, a handful, but lovely!! 

I live inland and take them across the fields or down a dry river bed early in the morning before it gets too hot. I think its all beaches and unless you were to go early in the day you'd find it hard to find a space for dogs to run about anyway

Heres a link about a beach that does allow dogs

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ndly-beaches-catalu.html?highlight=dogs+beach

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... hopefully a poster on here called mrypg9 will be along, cos she has a dog, a very lovely dog who I'm sure goes for his morning walkies on a beach near to where they live Marbella way!!???

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lisa said:


> Myself and my husband are looking at relocating to Spain. We were thinking of buying an RV and coming across to have a look around, any advice would be much appreciated. Maybe looking at Almeria ? Also do we bring a car from Uk or buy in Spain ?:clap2:


an RV to look around?

we plan to do that one day when the kids are off our hands - I can't imagine doing it now with a teen & a nearly teen

there are so many diverse & great areas to live in - it's such a big country

we chose where we live almost by sticking a pin in a map.......................for a holiday here about 5 years before we finally moved here - we came back to the area time & again & eventually took the plunge!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ........... hopefully a poster on here called mrypg9 will be along, cos she has a dog, a very lovely dog who I'm sure goes for his morning walkies on a beach near to where they live Marbella way!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx



Hi Jo, I've just come back from helping out at the dog refuge. It was a good day....three out (adopted) and only one abandoned dog brought in.
We don't take Our Little Azor on the beach from May to October as ifrankly it seems rather anti-social and it's against the local by-laws anyway. But between those times he does enjoy a run on the local beach which is often completely deserted.
We get up very early before it's hot and take him for a long walk by the rio/now arroyo. We have a reasonable selection of country walks fairly nearby.
BTW, do you know anything about a dog refuge in one of the Alhaurins, not sure which one? They come to collect abandoned dogs (we are considering using them as we are over-full) and seem to be well-funded. Not sure what the name is, something 'refugio'...

For anyone interested....there are lovely (in my opinion) photos of Our Little Azor on my album.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> photos of Our Little Azor on my album.


Little!? :faint:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Little!? :faint:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I'll find out Mary. I know that my friends cafe have a book club thing thats for charity, It might be something to do with it!?

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Little!? :faint:


by rhody standards..... that's a puppy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

they're big ,powrerfull dogs, but big "softies", with the right care and attention.Tremendously loyal


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> BTW, do you know anything about a dog refuge in one of the Alhaurins, not sure which one? They come to collect abandoned dogs (we are considering using them as we are over-full) and seem to be well-funded. Not sure what the name is, something 'refugio'...
> 
> For anyone interested....there are lovely (in my opinion) photos of Our Little Azor on my album.


Hi mrypg9, 

I think the refuge is in Alhaurin al grande. Thought I had a number for them but cant find it at the moment. It might have been the number for P.A.D. (Proteccion de animales domesticos), they would probably know anyway. 

I had to call them a few months ago when one of my neighbours was mistreating their dogs. Unfortunately, they couldnt do anything as they said they dont have any powers like the RSPCA and so advised me to involve the police. (Which did help actually.)

Anyway, they have a list of useful numbers on the website...

Pad Cats and Dogs: News


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Hi mrypg9,
> 
> I think the refuge is in Alhaurin al grande. Thought I had a number for them but cant find it at the moment. It might have been the number for P.A.D. (Proteccion de animales domesticos), they would probably know anyway.
> 
> ...


Apparently it's the Estepona Ayuntamiento-supported dog pound. They have a statutory obligation to have a perrera and therefore give financial support to that refugio in Alhaurin.
If you want to report a mistreated animal I understand that the organisation to contact is called SEPRONA. I don't have their number at home but will get it next time I go up to ADANA.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> by rhody standards..... that's a puppy



By Rhody standards even he's a big boy. 54 kilos of muscle but as you say a gentle giant, loyal and loving. He comes from a long line of champion show dogs - mum and dad Czech and Slovak Champions respectively, grandaddy World Champion and Crufts Champion 2003.
All his brothers and sisters have won prizes in Poland, Russia, Slovenia, Austria and Ukraine and the breeder urged us to show him but we didn't get him to put him on a stage , we got him to be a much-loved pet and we wanted the 'best' as owning a dog like OLA is a great responsibility in many ways. In the wrong hands he could be a killer. We wanted to be sure he was of good stock both physically and temperamentally.
If you could see some of the dogs at ADANA...it's heartbreaking. Especially the old boys and girls - nobody wants to adopt them. They are desperate for human affection.


----------



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

So funny this was about my family relocating, but just shows what we are all like!!!
Dogs come first !!!!  What would they do without us we love them so much!!!


----------

